# Why does the app keep turning my music down all of the sudden!?



## Lyfted13

When I get the first ping and accept after turning the app on, the app is lowering the music in the car about 5 notches, so I have to turn the music up to compensate, but the app volume stays the same so the lady and the pings are way too loud and startling now. I have restarted the phone, force quit the Lyft app and maps, but it keeps doing the same thing as soon as I accept a ride so I just have to leave it that way. Super annoying. Anyone else having this issue? I am running ios and the external google maps app.


----------



## Lyfted13

Lyfted13 said:


> When I get the first ping and accept after turning the app on, the app is lowering the music in the car about 5 notches, so I have to turn the music up to compensate, but the app volume stays the same so the lady and the pings are way too loud and startling now. I have restarted the phone, force quit the Lyft app and maps, but it keeps doing the same thing as soon as I accept a ride so I just have to leave it that way. Super annoying. Anyone else having this issue? I am running ios and the external google maps app.


Omg How am I the only one!? This is driving me nuts


----------



## uberdriverfornow

if you got Android theres a setting in dev options to system override apps volume


----------



## AngelAdams

While the app is pinging pause your music with the car controls and play again. You will have to do this every time you disconnect and reconnect your Bluetooth.


----------



## SLuz

Lyfted13 said:


> Omg How am I the only one!? This is driving me nuts


It happens to me as well on my iphone, for both Lyft and Uber. The only solution I found is to close the app and reopen it and my sound volume returns to normal.


----------



## AngelAdams

SLuz said:


> It happens to me as well on my iphone, for both Lyft and Uber. The only solution I found is to close the app and reopen it and my sound volume returns to normal.


Pause and play on your cars controls when the app is pinging.


----------



## 125928

Lyfted13 said:


> When I get the first ping and accept after turning the app on, the app is lowering the music in the car about 5 notches, so I have to turn the music up to compensate, but the app volume stays the same so the lady and the pings are way too loud and startling now. I have restarted the phone, force quit the Lyft app and maps, but it keeps doing the same thing as soon as I accept a ride so I just have to leave it that way. Super annoying. Anyone else having this issue? I am running ios and the external google maps app.


Are you playing music with your car stereo or phone?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lyft app will not play over the cars Bluetooth system. It keeps stalling my music and only gives nav direction over the phones soundcard.


----------



## Lyfted13

father of unicorns said:


> Are you playing music with your car stereo or phone?


Phone over Bluetooth. Everything has always worked fine until yesterday all of the sudden.


----------



## tohunt4me

Lyfted13 said:


> When I get the first ping and accept after turning the app on, the app is lowering the music in the car about 5 notches, so I have to turn the music up to compensate, but the app volume stays the same so the lady and the pings are way too loud and startling now. I have restarted the phone, force quit the Lyft app and maps, but it keeps doing the same thing as soon as I accept a ride so I just have to leave it that way. Super annoying. Anyone else having this issue? I am running ios and the external google maps app.


Rohit finds your music unacceptable.


----------



## 125928

Lyfted13 said:


> Omg How am I the only one!? This is driving me nuts


You are not the only one. I have a iphone 7, and I too use bluetooth for my music. When the Lyft app signals me, my volume also lowers. When I get a text message the same things happen. I have yet to find a solution to this problem. For now I just close the app, and the volume resets to the level I had it at.


----------



## Hitchhiker

My music from aux cord is unaffected, but the volume of audible GPS through aux is lowered. If I turn up volume to hear the GPS, then music is too loud. It's annoying. Don't have this problem on Uber, while using the same Waze navigation for both platforms.

Driving more Uber these days anyway with the quest & rewards program. Lyft hasn't offered me any streak bonuses/ride challenges in months, so won't drive much for them until they do.


----------



## AngelAdams

Hitchhiker said:


> My music from aux cord is unaffected, but the volume of audible GPS through aux is lowered. If I turn up volume to hear the GPS, then music is too loud. It's annoying. Don't have this problem on Uber, while using the same Waze navigation for both platforms.
> 
> Driving more Uber these days anyway with the quest & rewards program. Lyft hasn't offered me any streak bonuses/ride challenges in months, so won't drive much for them until they do.


Turn the navigation volume off.


----------



## Hitchhiker

AngelAdams said:


> Turn the navigation volume off.


How will that help, when I prefer to hear the navigation?


----------



## AngelAdams

Hitchhiker said:


> How will that help, when I prefer to hear the navigation?


Better than being annoyed all the time, no?


----------



## Hitchhiker

No, audible navigation prevents missed turns.


----------



## AngelAdams

Hitchhiker said:


> No, audible navigation prevents missed turns.


So does knowledge of the occupation. Automatic one star if my drivers using turn by turn directions lol


----------



## 68350

AngelAdams said:


> So does knowledge of the occupation. Automatic one star if my drivers using turn by turn directions lol


Yeah, it's super annoying when a driver uses audio nav. I don't go as low as 1* though. Only recall 1 driver ever using audio.

An occasional timely glance at your map easily replaces voice nav.


----------



## Hitchhiker

An occasional glance at the map is all it takes to hit a deer, person, or another car. When having a conversation with a pax it's easy & embarrassing to miss a turn, this doesn't happen with audible navigation.

Never had a pax complain about audible navigation. If they ever did complain, I would promptly cancel the ride. Low ratings from critical snowflake pax's like you two, wouldn't even dent my solid rating. Any rare low rating I receive doesn't even bother me, simply take solace in the fact I won't be paired with the snowflake again.

My pax's seem to like the audible navigation & respond to it. They can easily hear the GPS route I'm taking & advise me of their preferred route if different.



AngelAdams said:


> So does knowledge of the occupation.


Knowledge of the occupation, has nothing to do with knowledge of every road in every city.

Get a clue, audible navigation is about making driving easier.


----------



## AngelAdams

Hitchhiker said:


> An occasional glance at the map is all it takes to hit a deer, person, or another car. When having a conversation with a pax it's easy & embarrassing to miss a turn, this doesn't happen with audible navigation.
> 
> Never had a pax complain about audible navigation. If they ever did complain, I would promptly cancel the ride. Low ratings from critical snowflake pax's like you two, wouldn't even dent my solid rating. Any rare low rating I receive doesn't even bother me, simply take solace in the fact I won't be paired with the snowflake again.
> 
> My pax's seem to like the audible navigation & respond to it. They can easily hear the GPS route I'm taking & advise me of their preferred route if different.
> 
> 
> Knowledge of the occupation, has nothing to do with knowledge of every road in every city.
> 
> Get a clue, audible navigation is about making driving easier.


You seem triggered. I know a safe space. ?



68350 said:


> Yeah, it's super annoying when a driver uses audio nav. I don't go as low as 1* though. Only recall 1 driver ever using audio.
> 
> An occasional timely glance at your map easily replaces voice nav.


Towards the end of my career I got so good that I didn't even turn on the Navi. Maybe for first and last mile max. But that's also when every driver on the road started to get on my nerves.


----------



## Hitchhiker

AngelAdams said:


> You seem triggered. I know a safe space. ?
> 
> 
> You seem observant...I'm sure ur parents basement is a safe space.
> 
> Towards the end of my career I got so good that I didn't even turn on the Navi. Maybe for first and last mile max. But that's also when every driver on the road started to get on my nerves.


Apparently you only accepted rides in ur immediate area, otherwise ur lying. Are you always cocky, or just on the weekend?


----------



## AngelAdams

Hitchhiker said:


> Apparently you only accepted rides in ur immediate area, otherwise ur lying. Are you always cocky, or just on the weekend?


All day everyday. I only did rides in la.


----------



## 68350

I drive a 9,000 + sq. mile market. No accidents in last 20 years and I don't miss turns. 

However I do understand that going without voice nav isn't for everybody. If that's what you need to do to be efficient, so be it. Like I said, I don't give 1* for it. But it is annoying, especially if loud. 

Snowflake?? Not.


----------



## Hitchhiker

68350 said:


> But it is annoying, especially if loud.
> 
> Snowflake?? Not.


Like I care if voice navigation, or my dash cam is annoying to a rider. If you don't like it, you have options: Cancel & order another ride, or walk.

Any pax who rates under 5 stars on the sole basis of voice navigation, is indeed a snowflake.


----------



## Jennyma

Hitchhiker said:


> Like I care if voice navigation, or my dash cam is annoying to a rider. If you don't like it, you have options: Cancel & order another ride, or walk.
> 
> Any pax who rates under 5 stars on the sole basis of voice navigation, is indeed a snowflake.


Dude, no one likes to hear the audio navigation, trust.

The music is lowered so you can be notified something has changed. It happens when I get a text but so what it usually goes back up.


----------



## Soldiering

Hmmmm, well in almost 8k trips I've always used voice NAV at half volume. Pax cannot discern in the backseat as I have music playing 90% of the time. But yes most OP's are correct in saying you should be able drive without it or maybe your not cut out to be anting?


----------



## Hitchhiker

Jennyma said:


> Dude, no one likes to hear the audio navigation, trust.
> 
> The music is lowered so you can be notified something has changed. It happens when I get a text but so what it usually goes back up.


If so, not one pax had the balls to complain about audio navigation & my rating hasn't dropped below 4.93.

The audio not only makes driving safer, it alerts you regarding: police, shorter routes, disabled vehicle, potholes, roadkill, etc.. via Waze navigation.

I find it annoying when approx 90% of pax don't tip prior to using audio navigation. So what makes you think I care what a pax may find annoying?



Soldiering said:


> Hmmmm, well in almost 8k trips I've always used voice NAV at half volume. Pax cannot discern in the backseat as I have music playing 90% of the time. But yes most OP's are correct in saying you should be able drive without it or maybe your not cut out to be anting?


I have been driving without it, since it's not working properly on Lyft for whatever reason. Works fine with Uber.

Point is, I find driving easier while using it. I'm not the least bit concerned if pax's or forum readers find it annoying.


----------



## JLaw1719

@Lyfted13

I've been having the same issue for at least a week now. It's super obnoxious while listening to a podcast/music/audible to have the volume fade out and stay there until I pause/play again on my headphones.

Nothing has fixed it, not even reinstalling the app. I'm guessing it's going to be like this for awhile or best case scenario will be fixed during the next update.

Simply another thing to get upset about it when they're swiping half the fare or more these days.


----------



## george_lol

uberdriverfornow said:


> if you got Android theres a setting in dev options to system override apps volume


Would that setting be "Disable absolute volume"? Its description isn't clear to me and that seems to be the only applicable setting. Currently I have to go to override Android's resetting Media volume limitation every time I reboot and OK it's warning message otherwise I can't get sufficient volume on my bluetooth for navigation directions.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

george_lol said:


> Would that setting be "Disable absolute volume"? Its description isn't clear to me and that seems to be the only applicable setting. Currently I have to go to override Android's resetting Media volume limitation every time I reboot and OK it's warning message otherwise I can't get sufficient volume on my bluetooth for navigation directions.


ya thats what i did but uber does have a "use phone volume" setting

Edit: actually i just realized this is for lyft


----------



## AllenChicago

My Lyft App (Android Samsung S9) never makes a sound for the first ping, after the phone has been restarted. All subsequent PINGS are loud and clear. Not a big deal, but it's strange behavior that started 9 months ago. That's when I got the S9. The S7 didn't have this issue.


----------



## Hitchhiker

Thanks for letting me know audible navigation annoys snowflake pax's. I just enabled the Cookie Monster voice via Waze, to annoy my non tipping pax's even further.


----------



## Shakur

Audio navi?

Lol

N00b


----------



## Hitchhiker

Shakur said:


> Audio navi?
> 
> Lol
> 
> N00b


3 year vet Tupac, thought you were 6 feet under.


----------



## itsablackmarket

This has happened before, a long time ago, and it was fixed at some point. It may have even been on Uber, I don't remember. I don't know if it's a bug or done on purpose. I'm not using Bluetooth, for what it's worth. I connect to Apple CarPlay via USB.


----------



## bullitt4514

Happens to me still. iPhone 12 Pro Max, using Apple CarPlay. Have to hit the Siri button on the Head unit, then back to normal. Annoying


----------



## Alantc

I've got one for you when I get a ping on lyft I can't hear it it's very very faint and the phone won't even vibrate. I text support and they say the app runs on 5.0 or something like that but I'm still getting requests so how come there's no sound or vibrations coming out of the speaker when I get a ping. It's a new phone Motorola v 5


----------



## Diamondraider

Hitchhiker said:


> Like I care if voice navigation, or my dash cam is annoying to a rider. If you don't like it, you have options: Cancel & order another ride, or walk.
> 
> Any pax who rates under 5 stars on the sole basis of voice navigation, is indeed a snowflake.


I’d likely get two categories of pax if I did this; theSympathy tipper, and the Not in a Million Years pax.


----------



## ubermikeo

All you have to do (with iPhone) is call any number preferably a spammer and when answered hang up. It will restore your volume.
Don't forget to block the spammer.


----------



## kailuaj80

Lyfted13 said:


> When I get the first ping and accept after turning the app on, the app is lowering the music in the car about 5 notches, so I have to turn the music up to compensate, but the app volume stays the same so the lady and the pings are way too loud and startling now. I have restarted the phone, force quit the Lyft app and maps, but it keeps doing the same thing as soon as I accept a ride so I just have to leave it that way. Super annoying. Anyone else having this issue? I am running ios and the external google maps app.


 Yes I have this issue for 2 years, constantly searching a way to make it stop.


----------



## painfreepc

kailuaj80 said:


> Yes I have this issue for 2 years, constantly searching a way to make it stop.


Use two devices,
i use 3, no issues with sounds, alerts, phone interfering with navigation, no rideshare apps spying on each other, for me it's heaven
1 is phone and youtube music
2 is lyft
3 is uber


----------



## kailuaj80

painfreepc said:


> Use two devices,
> i use 3, no issues with sounds, alerts, phone interfering with navigation, no rideshare apps spying on each other, for me it's heaven
> 1 is phone and youtube music
> 2 is lyft
> 3 is uber
> 
> View attachment 686107


Seems like the way to go 👍. I didn’t know the rideshare apps spy on each other tho lol.


----------



## painfreepc

kailuaj80 said:


> Seems like the way to go 👍. I didn’t know the rideshare apps spy on each other tho lol.


Google Play Store limited the ability of Android apps to query the list of other apps on your device in May of 2021 but I don't trust Uber and I don't trust Lyft, so I do not have them installed on the same device.


----------

